# PacMan



## Pacwoman (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo ..

wir haben in der Schule in Informatik ein Projekt in Blue J begonnen in dem wir PacMan als Spiel programmieren sollen. Der PacMan soll mit den Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur steuerbar sein. 
Wir wissen nicht wie man programmiert, dass man es mit den Tasten steuern kann.
Könnt ihr uns bitte helfen ?

Lg


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2011)

schau dir dieses Tutorial an
http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip


----------



## Pacwoman (30. Mai 2011)

Dankeschöön 
hat uns sehr weitergeholfen 

lg


----------

